
Social Networks' Sway May Be Underestimated - kyro
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/05/25/AR2008052501779.html?nav=rss_nation
======
izaidi
Not that this isn't interesting, but it seems a lot like these folks are doing
fairly typical research into social behavior and calling attention to it by
piggybacking it onto the buzz about online social networks.

------
xlnt
or overestimated

~~~
epi0Bauqu
or not underestimated _here_

